# Solved: Downgrading to Windows 7 Error



## Robsy128

Hey all 

I recently bought a PC on behalf of work, believing it to be Windows 7 and it turned out to be Windows 8. A bit annoyed, I ordered a Windows 7 Professional disc and am now trying to downgrade the PC. However, after pressing 'Install Now' on the installation Window and selecting 'Update the files now', I receive the error:

"Windows could not update the installation files. To install Windows, close Setup and restart the installation. Error code 0x0".

I did a Google search to see if I could fix this error, or if anyone had any errors like it, and I came across this: 
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...code-0x0/3d5b8724-889a-4c68-8aba-3eb2f78d1c1f

I've uninstalled all of the security software on the PC, made sure the PC was updated fully, and also tried checking the hard drive with chkdsk. However, when trying this, the computer got stuck at 27% for over half an hour, and I Googled that as well and found out that there could be a problem with the hard drive, even though it's a brand new PC fresh out of the box. Windows 8 runs perfectly, but I really need Windows 7 to comply with everything else in the office.


----------



## Macboatmaster

There are a number of questions I need to ask you before I can help you
Please read this FIRST

There are a number of considerations. I have tried to place them in order of importance

1. If this goes wrong you will get no help whatsoever from the OEM eg Dell HP Toshiba etc - at least not meaningful free help under any warrantry
I doubt if you wil get any from the supplier - if not purchased direct

2. You must before you even contemplate it ensure you have the means to reinstall 8 in the form you wish - in case it goes wrong.
That maybe the installation disc
A full system image
but NOT the recovery partition on the Hard drive as that will be wiped - formatted

3. If it is NOT 64 bit Windows it cannot be installed in UEFI system as that uses what is known as GPT partitioning and 32 bit Windows 7 cannot boot from a GPT partitioned drive. Therefore it has to be installed in what is known as legacy mode - the old traditional BIOS
The image cannot then be reinstalled to that drive if you get that far, as the drive must be formatted GPT 
and the UEFI must be reconfigured before that can occur and windows 8 can be reinstalled.

4. If it is 64 bit windows 7 then you have the problem of getting a boot from the DVD as the Secure boot in 8 will not allow that
YOU should have an entry, after you have disabled secure boot which will allow the boot from the DVD
HOWEVER that depends on what the DVD is

5. YOU MUST CHECK before you proceed that WIndows 7 drivers are available for that computer
Some OEMS have stated that they will not be providing 7 drivers for Windows 8 computers on which it is sold pre installed

That should have given you enough information to consider carefully your position.

It is TOO LATE NOW for you but if you do not mind - for anyone reading the post who may be thinking of buying a new computer with Windows 8
UNLESS you are convinced 8 is what you want
BUY with 7 while they are still available
The upgrade to 8 is if you buy with 7 pre installed ONLY £14.99 from Microsoft
YOU MUST download it before February but you DO NOT have to install it then and the upgrade to 8 is cheaper than buying 7 and EASIER than trying to replace 8 with 7.


----------



## Robsy128

I have 64-bit Windows 8 installed on the machine and 64-bit Windows 7 which I am trying to install...


----------



## TerryNet

Did you boot to the Windows 7 DVD? It sounds kinda like you are trying to run Setup from within Windows 8.


----------



## Robsy128

I was, which is obviously incorrect and I will never do that again 

I disabled secure boot as that prevented me from booting from the CD but now I have a different problem. I boot from the CD/DVD and it starts to load the Windows files. Then the 'Starting Windows' screen comes up, but the orbs stop turning and a red bar comes across the top of the screen. Well, it's red with a few smudged white lines... it's almost like when you print something and you've rubbed your finger against the paper to rub some of the ink off. It just freezes completely, After pressing the power button, the PC immediately switches off.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Your reply on your post three is a very short response to my detailed reply on 2

Have you checked if drivers are available for 7 on that computer see para numbered 5
Have you considered paragraphs 1 and 2

What is the 7 dvd you have purchased and where from, is it the full install disc or have you by any chance made the mistake of purchasing an upgrade disc

Your first error is covered in my para 4


----------



## Macboatmaster

I have posted separately in case you have already read my last
What is the MAKE and full model of the computer you have bought and which windows 8 is it please

On windows 8 if you can still get in press the windows key - on the bottom right of the screen left click on the minimize, right click same place, click all applications, on windows system heading, right click computer and on bottom of screen click properties - it will tell you there


----------



## Robsy128

It's Windows 8 Pro 64-bit and the computer is a HP Pro 3500 Series MT.

Windows 7 drivers are available for this machine. Should I download them before installing Windows 7?

And yes, the DVD is a full install disc. I got it from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002DUCMTC/ref=pe_217191_31005151_dp_1


----------



## Macboatmaster

> It's Windows 8 Pro 64-bit


Too late now but
Some people it would appear have bought a laptop with Windows 8 Professional installed, decided they did not like it and then BOUGHT Windows 7 to install

This may have been an unnecessary cost, as Windows 8 professional comes with downgrade rights to Windows 7 at NO EXTRA COST

http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en-gb/licensing/sblicensing/pages/downgrade_rights.aspx#fbid=QtySYGkzVh7

You do not need to purchase Windows 7, you can legally use a previously licensed edition and using the telephone activation service, as online activation will fail, you will be granted a one-time activation code.

This free of charge downgrade right only applies to Windows 8 professional.



Advisable to have ready sata driver and network driver.
ARE you just taking the chance on this - of it working - have you ensured you can get back to 8 if it goes wrong.

Have you created the full image and repair disc
As if this goes pear shaped - where pray are you going from there, as I do not think you have a W8 installation disc do you?


----------



## Robsy128

Unfortunately, my IT contact in Glasgow ordered the PC and he didn't realize it was Windows 8 until I told him. 

I do not have a Windows 8 disc... and I still have the problem of the red bar appearing at the beginning of the Windows 7 installation.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I think you may in spite of the above which is too late for you now - be going about this the wrong way
From HP for YOUR computer

For just $5 extra that computer was available from the supplier with windows 8 pro installed and downgrade to windows 7
For products with the Windows 7 Professional downgrade: 
This system is preinstalled with Windows 7 Professional software and also comes with a license and media for Windows 8 Pro software. You may only use one version of the Windows software at a time. Switching between versions will require you to uninstall one version and install the other version. You must back up all data (files, photos, etc.) before uninstalling and installing operating systems to avoid loss of your data.

Personally I would spk to HP but if you want to proceed I will guide you


----------



## Robsy128

Well, it's a little too late now as I already have the PC with Windows 8 Pro  

I think we're getting sidetracked anyway. 
The issue I'm having is that the Windows 7 installation freezes when it begins, and a red bar appears at the very top of the screen. I understand that I should make a backup of the Windows 8 operating system just in case the entire thing decides to blow up in my face.


----------



## Macboatmaster

> I think we're getting sidetracked anyway


I cannot agree. With respect if I proceeded without asking these questions and you then found out that the computer WAS supplied with Windows 8 pro AND downgrade rights from the HP Quick Restore discs, you would I suggest NOT be very impressed.

When you say a BACKUP - it is a complete image you need - not a mere backup
As once you proceed you will NOT be able to recover Windows 8 from the recovery partition and you do not have the disc to install it - therefore, as you do not have the product key either - as that is embedded in the firmware UEFI chip, you are not going back without that FULL image and the repair disc

HAVE YOU DONE THAT? please


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. For when you come back to the topic - if you do
IN windows 8 go control panel and click the entry Windows 7 file recovery - it is strangely named, but that is the backup options and system image options as it was in 7.

See my screenshot

2. There you will find the create image and the repair disc
Make that to an external hard drive - the image

3. PLEASE NOTE I have no idea what facilities are provided by HP on that computer for making recovery media, but there MOST CERTAINLY will be one and I suggest you check.
It will do no harm to have both the created image and the recovery media from the HP process

4. When you have that, depending on the setup of the computer, I would give serious consideration to
installing 7 on a separate hard drive
I presume as you say - on behalf of work and my IT contact in Glasgow - that the cost of a hard drive is not an issue.

5. If however you wish to proceed and AT YOUR OWN risk, please do not be annoyed by that, but the reputation of the site and my own personal feelings make it necessary to stress that this is NOT a straightforward - guaranteed success - operation
FOLLOW this

A. Disable secure boot
B. Select boot device as the UEFI DVD drive there will be two entries one for the UEFI DVD and the other for the same hardware without the UEFI prefix
C. INSERT the Windows 7 DVD
D. Reboot
It should work

6. If it does not
DISABLE secure boot
Enable CSM - Compatibility Support Module - set Auto if that is a choice
Select boot device - again as UEFI
and try again

7. If that does not work
disable secure boot
enable legacy boot
select ATAPI DVD or if that is not the listing
then whatever it is called but NOT the UEFI one
Insert the DVD
reboot


----------



## Macboatmaster

I have just read one of your previous topics
THIS ONE
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/1085128-power-supply-spark.html

There is NO NICE way to say this, but my advice is this 
Depending on what the arrangement of this is:


> I recently bought a PC on behalf of work,





> Unfortunately, my IT contact in Glasgow ordered the PC and he didn't realize it was Windows 8 until I told him.


and the implications to YOU if your attempt to install 7 goes wrong - having read your other topic on the PSU and what happened there, my best advice is to consider carefully your ability to complete this task and the wisdom of seeking more direct assistance than can be offered in the medium of an online forum.

As I said - there is no nice way to say it, but I can only offer my best advice.
Only you of course can decide.
If it was your own computer - at least if it goes wrong there is presumably no one involved except you
I suppose as I say it depends on what - on behalf of work implications are.


----------



## Robsy128

Oh trust me, I take many more precautions at work haha. So far, my contact in Glasgow told me to reset the PC to factory settings and go from there. 

Out of interest, though, could I just make a full recovery image on a CD, or does it have to be done on another hard drive? Because, to be honest, I don't have the time to buy another hard drive considering I need this done by the end of today - the 22nd of January 2013.


----------



## meganoob

Best way is to dban your system and go from there


----------



## Macboatmaster

If your colleague in Glasgow means to recover to as it was when sold, with the use of the recovery partition, that is unlikely to assist with the installation of 7
You will still have the secure boot, and the other implications of the UEFI
You could not make a full recovery image on a CD as it is of course only 750MB or approx. and I doubt if a system image will fit on that
Neither indeed will it fit on a DVD at 4.7GB

As I said you need a complete image on an external drive
Also as I said, HP will undoubtedly have included in the user manual their instructions for creating the same recovery in case the partition on the hard drive was for some reason corrupted.

Without that if the attempt to install 7 goes wrong you MAY BE up the creek without a paddle so to speak

With reference to the post by *meganoob* - I am at a loss to understand why Darik Boot and Nuke is the way forward.

I have already explained in brief what you should do after securing the present installation with the image.


----------



## TerryNet

For my Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit the set of Recovery DVDs is a set of three. Using CDs the set would be two or three dozen. I'm confident that Windows 8 requires at least that many DVDs or CDs. DVDs will probably work for you, but CDs seem a bit extreme.


----------



## Robsy128

Oh my word... I don't know what I did, but it seems to have worked. Well, I reset the PC completely (restored it to factory settings) and then went into the BIOS to make sure that the DVD booted first. A menu came up asking me how I wanted to start the setup, so I pressed F8 and it gave me the advanced options of booting (safe mode options etc). I just told it to boot normally and the installation process went straight through without any difficulties! 

So now I'm running Windows 7 Professional 64-bit  Thanks for the help everyone!

Although just one quick question - is it worth now backing up the PC just in case something does go kaboom? Because, knowing my luck, something probably will.


----------



## TerryNet

> is it worth now backing up the PC just in case something does go kaboom?


I have always backed up my data. For years I figured I could, and did, just reinstall Windows if necessary. Now I don't relish the thought of reinstalling Windows and all the updates and applications, so after the initial install and configuration and updates I make a "permanent" system backup (image), and then new images every month or two (keeping the most recent two or three).


----------



## Macboatmaster

MAKE sure you do not re-enable secure boot - Windows will then not load
UEFI uses GPT partitions and legacy boot uses MBR
See this

*DO NOT re-enable secure boot after installing 7*

UEFI uses a partitioning system known as GPT which is GUID(Globally unique identifier Partition table)
Drives formatted in MBR cannot be used on a UEFI (BIOS)

So if you used legacy boot it must stay in legacy mode which is in effect the old BIOS eg MBR partition scheme

If on the other hand you simply disabled secure boot then the drive will still be in GPT format

You can find out, if you are in any way unsure by going to disk management
*On the traditional BIOS* 
The recommended configuration includes a system partition, a Windows partition, and a recovery image partition.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 580x138 and weights 11KB.









*On a UEFI firmware*

The recommended configuration includes a Windows RE tools partition, a system partition, an MSR, a Windows partition, and a recovery image partition.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 580x138 and weights 13KB.









You will not have the recovery image partition, but you will have the MSR if it is GPT in UEFI

If on the other hand it was legacy boot you will NOT have MSR but will have similar to the first image

OR go system information, system summary and it will tell you there - BIOS mode as per my screenshot

*FINALLY I am pleased you got it working.*


----------



## Robsy128

I seem to have 4 partitions... 
1023MB Healthy recovery
360MB Healthy (EFI System partition)
449.89GB NTFS Healthy (Boot, Page File, Crash Dump, Primary Partition) and a 14.39GB Recovery Image. 

Also, I'm having issues with the drivers now... specifically, no drivers are installed. I've checked the HP website and installed the network adapter from there, but Windows keeps telling me that it failed to install :/


----------



## Robsy128

I have Windows 7 working now, but I'm still having issues with the drivers. 

I downloaded the drivers from the HP website for the HP Pro 3500 MT Windows 7 64-bit, but the computer tells me that it still can't find the driver. Then, when I reboot the PC, it shows an error when starting up saying something along the lines of: 'Windows failed to start. Something changed in the system like an unsigned driver.' It's something along the lines of that. Anyway, the only way to fix it is to re-install Windows 7, but then I still have the problem of not being able to connect to the Internet because the drivers are not installed. 

I contacted HP support (which isn't helpful when I'm in England and they're in America). I explained the situation to them and they hung up on me so I've lost my faith in them now :/


----------



## Macboatmaster

right click computer, click properties. Send me please a screenshot of what is shown


----------



## TerryNet

> I downloaded the drivers from the HP website for the HP Pro 3500 MT Windows 7 64-bit, but the computer tells me that it still can't find the driver.


What drivers did you download? Did you install them?

What driver cannot be found?


----------



## Robsy128

No worries, guys 

I went onto the HP support forums and someone provided me with links to the drivers from the Intel and Realtek websites. It's all working now  

Thanks for all of the help anyway!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Pleased it is working - make sure you now install all the updates, especially of course the Service Pack


----------



## Robsy128

Yep, installing all of the windows updates as well as the software we need right now


----------

